# Maturity



## Rhetoric (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't want to come across in a bad way but I've been noticing an increase in fighting between members. I get that everyone is going to have different opinions. I get that a forum is for people to discuss things. Thats what makes them so great. But I don't get why people feel the need to make things so personal. 
IMO if you feel like you are getting heated over something take a few minutes to collect yourself.
There is a report button on every post that is made. Feel free to click the button, thats what its there for. There is no need for name calling, put downs, trash talk, etc.
Stop blowing up other peoples threads. It's disrespectful to the OP and to the other forum members.
I really like this forum but I feel like there is too much drama. It is ok to express your opinions and concerns but be mature about it. No, I am not being overly sensitive about this. I do not believe that I have had any issues with other members.

*This is NOT directed towards anyone in particular. *

Here is a link to the forum rules for anyone who needs more info on what I am talking about
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7338#ixzz1bYSJlr3Q


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree and decided to take matters privatly. I admit to being a part of some of this. Not my intentions. I would like to make the site better for everyone. Feel free to delete any posts that were off topic.


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you and like I said, it wasn't directed towards anyone in particular.


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 24, 2011)

Im bumping this so that (hopefully) more people will read this.


----------



## james.w (Oct 24, 2011)

This is no different than trying to offer helpful advice in threads. If it isn't something they want to hear, it won't make a difference.

Too many people think they are doing everything perfectly and don't like to hear when they don't have it right. Then the animal suffers or dies, and the member disappears or avoids the topic. If people would learn to take criticism and realize attitude is sometimes misconstrued through text the forum would be a much better place.


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 24, 2011)

Its too bad. Im sure ive said things people have disagreed with but i dont say it to make someone mad. I say it because i care about the animal. I was more hoping more members would re-read the forum rules. I dont want to turn into a hard ass but im sure im not the only person annoyed by this. 

I totally agree that its sometimes hard to tell emotion through text


----------



## james.w (Oct 24, 2011)

I will more than likely be leaving the forum.


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 24, 2011)

I think youre a valuable member but if you chose to leave then good luck with your animals and good luck in life. Ive debated leaving a few times recently because of all the drama. I guess i just always realize that id come back eventually lol.


----------



## james.w (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you


----------

